# Gesshin Hide 210mm Blue #1 Kamagata Usuba after Honbadzuke



## JBroida (Nov 12, 2013)

A Gesshin Hide 210mm Blue #1 Kamagata Usuba after Honbadzuke (final sharpening) for a customer... here's the knife on our website
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...e-210mm-blue-1-hon-kasumi-kamagata-usuba.html







This is a hamaguri edge finished on our gesshin 6k along the edge and other stones for the kasumi finish.


----------



## Justin0505 (Nov 12, 2013)

Ha, "... and some other stones"
Cant give up all your secrets eh, smart guy? 

Looks flippin fantastic though.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 12, 2013)

i give up a lot, but i cant give up everything


----------



## jared08 (Nov 12, 2013)

Boy the contrast is ridiculous between steels! Looks great


----------



## jared08 (Nov 12, 2013)

In the box on the right of the photo, is that a knife with different shaped holes in it? Something funky is going on there...


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 12, 2013)

Finish is amazing Jon.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 12, 2013)

jared08 said:


> In the box on the right of the photo, is that a knife with different shaped holes in it? Something funky is going on there...



thats one of the paper knives we have in stock


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 12, 2013)

I have this knife. It wins.


----------

